# My 8ft Stalkabouts - The Goombas



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

I didn't even have an idea what to call this kind of suit a couple weeks ago. Now I've built two of them for a big parade this weekend. They're pretty simple stalkabouts but definitely creepy. Some of our tests on the driveway have gotten odd stares from neighbors. (not a particularly halloween-oriented neighborhood)

store bought masks and hands, backpack, pvc, foam & batting, yards and yards of cheap nasty fabric, and a couple rolls of duct tape. They'll mostly be in the dark so I also added some LEDs to the eyes.

Still haven't picked individual names for them, but I've been calling them The Goombas since they ended up somewhat resembling the goombas in the Mario Bros movie.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

pretty neat, must be hard to see out, no?


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

Actually it's not bad at all. The black is a very loose knit material that lets the wearer see out without any problems, but still hides the person inside really well. Nasty, slinky stuff that's not really good for much else. Stumbled across it on clearance for $1.50/yd. :-D


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I would call them...Gary and Gottfried Goomba

The neighbors were probably giving you strange looks because you were outside in October without shoes on.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Those are great, you're using them for the parade, are you using them for your haunt?


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> because you were outside in October without shoes on.


nah. I'm in Oklahoma. A couple days ago it was still 80+ outside.



Dead Things said:


> Those are great, you're using them for the parade, are you using them for your haunt?


I don't have a haunt. I just make random stuff like this, and I organize a few hundred zombies in a big annual Halloween/Art parade. They usually estimate about 50,000 spectators and we sort of ended up in the grand finale spot at the end this year so I'm trying to throw every crazy thing I can into it.

We don't get any kids in my little neighborhood. Depending on what's going on, I might take the suits to my aunt and uncle's place on the 31st. I know they would love to have these prowling around the yard while they give out candy.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice, I hope they make it to your Aunt & Uncles' where they could be appreciated on the 31st!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love them some of the best stalk around costumes I have seen yet!


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

Ended up with a few videos from the parade last night.

I've talked to my aunt. She got a big smile on her face when I mentioned bringing them to her place on Halloween so that's definitely happening. They're in a much more compact neighborhood with a lot more traffic than mine so it should be a really good place for my monsters.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great CL! Looks like lots of fun.


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

Great costumes! I built a reaper stalkaround this year and seeing the inner workings of yours has given me some ideas for improving him. The zombie parade looks like a blast! I love the way people get into their characters! Was there an after party!? That would be wild


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I didn't know you had the eyes light up. That is great!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

These look great! I do like the led light up eyes, great touch.


----------

